# Concealed carry question



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm looking at getting my wife and myself something small, lightweight and thin to carry.
I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Sig Sauer P238 .380
Am definitely open to other suggestions and appreciate all feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Lots of different theories here. How much experience does she have shooting? If not much, I believe in keeping it simple. 

I got my wife a Taurus 85 five shot 38 revolver with laser sights. NO BRAINER. No safety to worry about; no racking the slide; no "tap, rack, bang" to practice. Just pick it up, put the laser on their chest and pull the trigger 5 times.

Remember the stress she will be under if and when she needs to actually do it for real. she will not remember everything she has to do with a semi auto. Hell, even the cops who train all the time have to fire 5-8 rounds to get just one hit. (wish someone of import would bring this fact up in discussing the high cap magazine debate.)

Good luck, and good on ya for taking care of her.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

THE JAMMER said:


> Lots of different theories here. How much experience does she have shooting? If not much, I believe in keeping it simple.
> 
> I got my wife a Taurus 85 five shot 38 revolver with laser sights. NO BRAINER. No safety to worry about; no racking the slide; no "tap, rack, bang" to practice. Just pick it up, put the laser on their chest and pull the trigger 5 times.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
She has little experience with a weapon but I plan on changing that.
I carry a 45 but it is bulky and often gets left in my truck. If I need it I will regret it so I'm trying to find something slim and lightweight that is very reliable to purchase each of us 1. Reliable being the key. I'm not worried about her figuring out a safety but want to stay away from anything that might jam on her or myself.

The reviews I have read on this gun have been great but would like to hear it from others and again open to more options.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The p238 is a great gun but I agree with Jammer, keep it simple. A revolver or maybe a baby Glock or sub compact S&W or XD, all easier to operate than the P238.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> I'm looking at getting my wife and myself something small, lightweight and thin to carry.
> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Sig Sauer P238 .380
> Am definitely open to other suggestions and appreciate all feedback.
> Thanks!


P238 is a very nice and 1911 style gun (minus the grip safety). So you would carry it with hammer back and safety on ... that needs a bit of training, IMHO. However, if you have your mind set on a thin semi-auto, then perhaps a Kahr or Ruger LCP would be easier to use? Kahr (PM9, CW9) has long DAO trigger but very smooth. Not much felt recoil in a 9mm either. Kahr does make a .380, too.

My wife tried a number of semi's and she simply could not reliably 'rack' the slides, so now she has a Ruger SP101 revolver, five-shots, and it goes bang every time the trigger is pulled -- no brainer just like the previous poster said!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

dan_wrider said:


> I'm looking at getting my wife and myself something small, lightweight and thin to carry.
> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Sig Sauer P238 .380
> Am definitely open to other suggestions and appreciate all feedback.
> Thanks!


My wife just finished her CHL, qualified with my Glock 19. She likes shooting it, but thought it too big to conceal on her medium framed body. We ordered her a Glock 26 from Buds Guns (in stock!).

Photo of a 17&19 for comparison


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That sig is a very nice gun, and one of the few 380s that is comfortable to shoot and practice with since it uses a locking breech instead of blowback. There is also a 9mm version the 938 that is only very slightly bigger in the grip front to back and the barrel is 3/16" longer, but about the same thickness. If you want double action only and don't want to carry cocked and locked, look at the Kahr or Ruger's brand new LC380 that is replacing the LCP.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Make sure you have her discharge the weapon, or a similar weapon, prior to the purchase. 

I bought mine a real sweet .380. She hated it. Snappy, hard to control, inadequate grip surface. 

So, being a slow learner, I then bought her a compact 9mm. Sig 228. Reaction - mildly negative, at best. Really didn't like it. 

Third time being the charm - Sig 220. Bingo. Loves it. 

With chicks, your mileage does in fact vary. Sometimes considerably.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernest you are 'Da man" !


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Go to Top Gun and rent anything your considering buying.

spend a little and save a lot in the long run.

Then shot the hell out of them...

John


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Go to Top Gun and rent anything your considering buying.
> 
> spend a little and save a lot in the long run.
> 
> ...


Where is top gun?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

DW,

Good site for the ladies

http://www.thewellarmedwoman.com/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

One thing you also have to look at, they'll notice weight more than we do; that Sig is going to be heavier than a lot of its competition, namely the LCP/ LC380 and others like it. They'll complain about them being "snappy" when shooting, but put them head to head in a purse you're carrying all day, and the recoil may very well become "manageable".. You can buy her anything she enjoys shooting, but in my book, one of the main things in a carry gun is to get something that you can comfortably carry: if the weight of a heavier gun becomes objectionable, chances are it'll end up left at home before long.. You carry a gun all day every day: you generally shoot it for an hour or two on occasional weekends..


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

dan_wrider said:


> Where is top gun?


In the Galleria area

http://www.topgunrange.com/

Worth the drive...I went and tested a couple guns I thought I knew I liked and was very glad I went a different direction.

Saved me several hundred.

john


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.kahr.com/Pistols/Kahr-P380.asp


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Lots of different theories here. How much experience does she have shooting? If not much, I believe in keeping it simple.
> 
> I got my wife a Taurus 85 five shot 38 revolver with laser sights. NO BRAINER. No safety to worry about; no racking the slide; no "tap, rack, bang" to practice. Just pick it up, put the laser on their chest and pull the trigger 5 times.
> 
> ...


I bought my wife one too, but even with the lazer she couldn't hit nothing with it. Trigger was very hard for her. I did ok with it...not good for her.

Personally i went with the 9mm because the cost of ammo. I wanted her to shoot it a lot so I got something I could aford ammo for.

I went with the Taurus Slim Line in 9mm for her...she loved it!


----------



## SLG07 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife has carried a SIG P238 for almost 2 years now. She has been very pleased with it as have I. As mentioned previously try before you buy. She found out real quick she didnt care for the double action only handguns.The Arms Room or Top Gun are both really nice facilites. She has two holsters, one a inside the waist Crossbreed and the other a Mitch Rosen outside the waist. Good luck.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I pocket carried a LCP .380 for a few years but was never very comfortable with the firepower. I would suggest looking into the LC9 and a LCR. Here lately I've been preferring the simplicity and the effectiveness of the LCR so it's been in my pocket


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I need to make a trip to the range to get a feel for what I like. I've been looking for something to carry as well. If you try out the .380 let me know what you think dan!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Justin_Smithey said:


> I need to make a trip to the range to get a feel for what I like. I've been looking for something to carry as well. If you try out the .380 let me know what you think dan!


Will do Justin. After all the videos I have narrowed it down to a few that I want to try out and then we will make a purchase.

Thanks to everyone who chimed in to help!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a Ruger LC9 that is about as much as I want to carry in my pocket. Using a Blackhawk size 3 pocket holster. The S&W 38 with the shrouded hammer works well too. Just not as slim.


----------

